# Adopting Australian baby



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi All

I want to know more details about adopting an Australian baby.

A little about us...

We are an Indian couple married for 9 years and having no kids. We are contemplating with the idea of adopting a baby. We both are working. We are financially secured and healthy couple.

We are interested in moving to Australia and our PR is under process (To Victoria state under state sponsorship visa) 

Adopting an Australian baby is our minds and appreciate if any one gives more information about this.

What are the options for us to adopt a baby, irrespective of our application for PR is successful or not. 

Thanks in advance. 
Hari


----------



## Pegasus (Sep 17, 2010)

I would imagine you'd either need the PR or be an Australian citizen.There is a tremendous lot of red tape to get through(I know,because I had my son adopted at birth 28 yrs ago)and don't expect it to be easy.Is there any possibility of you adopting a baby in India?The reason I ask is because there are thousands of babies/children abandoned each year and I am guessing you'd have more of a chance that way than trying to adopt specifically an australian baby.I know the amount of babies that are put up for adoption in Australia has significantly reduced over the years and competition/waiting time is steep.I do wish you alot of luck though and I hope it turns out the way you'd like it!


----------

